# مطلوب وبشكل عاجل ارض بالمنطقة الصناعية بالقاهرة الجديدة



## اسلام محمد (20 سبتمبر 2011)

كود الإعلان : 12091
مطلوب وبشكل عاجل قطعة ارض بالمنطقة الصناعية بالقاهرة الجديدة وبشرط مساحة لا تقل عن 5000متر 
•	بها مهلة و رخصة و تكون خالصة الثمن
للاتصال:
شركة طيبـة المصرية للمقاولات والاستثمار العقاري
هاتــف / 24011385 – 24026680
للاتصــال من داخل مصـر / 0179365441
مــن خـــارج مصـر / 20119065981+
بريد الكتروني : [email protected]


----------

